

Hacker3000 - what would you build for $3000? - adrianwaj

Hi there,<p>I had the idea for a site where hackers could post projects that they'd build for $3000 - life fiverr.com but for IT projects at $3000.<p>Would you use such a site?
======
coldarchon
too much or too less for a hacker, either I do my projects with used stuff or
with very exclusive stuff. This means: 100$ > myprojects > 10.000$

~~~
adrianwaj
If you want to build site, I will pay you and we could work together on it.
Maybe have it accept bitcoin transactions??

~~~
coldarchon
you have to ask yourself which alternatives are already there. From scratch I
know <http://www.instructables.com/> and the Evil Genius book series. Many
specialized forums will probably exist. You have to ask yourself if you want
to create a funding market for the brainiacs to improve science/patent mining
or HR networking.

There is no email adress on your personal page and twitter is inactive - you
can find me by the same name on skype or twitter.

~~~
adrianwaj
Project not a priority right now.

